# Anyone remember Samurai Jack?



## Nujui (Feb 5, 2011)

Apparently someone is posting the old episodes of it on youtube. I remembered when I would always try and watch that show every day.

Good times...


----------



## geenlung (Feb 5, 2011)

One of the better examples of American entertainment.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 5, 2011)

Gendy Tartakovsky is a great Russian-American animator, creator of Samurai Jack as well as Dexter's Laboratory and the new show Symiotic Titan. 

Samurai Jack to me proved that american animation still had something to offer back in 1999-early 2000's. I hope that he produces the samurai jack movie ASAP!


----------



## MigueelDnd (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, Samurai Jack... I remember it pretty well... it's a shame it was so short-lived ):
I hope that getting in 3DS' Cartoon Network's version of Brawl will get him a little fame with the newer generations, too.


----------



## Officer Delibird (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah I remember that show i always fell asleep to it :/


----------



## .Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, I remember Samurai Jack. Use to love it as a kid.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 6, 2011)

Man, that episode where he got turned into a chicken by an angry wizard and had to like... fight robots.  That was bad-ass.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 6, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Man, that episode where he got turned into a chicken by an angry wizard and had to like... fight robots.  That was bad-ass.


???? Which one is that?


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 6, 2011)

lol, I remember it, same as Dexter's Laboratory, used to love those shows.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 6, 2011)

I used to watch it, but I remember watching Dexter and Powerpuff Girls a lot more.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 6, 2011)

you mean the professor with a sword? Yes i remember it fondly.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 6, 2011)

I've only seen the first episode of it, I keep meaning to watch it all.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh god I remember that show....

Now I want to watch it again.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 6, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Samurai_Jack_episodes
Season 3, episode 1.


----------



## tagzard (Feb 6, 2011)

My favorite episode was when jack relized he needed shoes


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 6, 2011)

I remember I was playing Pirates, VIkings, and Knights II and there was a guy named "Aku" who narrated the opening in the most awesome voice.

It was entertaining and took me a while to realize what it was from.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the show, hate the way it ended. 

There a movie?


----------



## lordrand11 (Feb 6, 2011)

Loved it completely thanks for reminding me I gotta download this.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 6, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> Loved it completely thanks for reminding me I gotta download this.


You can find it on Youtube.


----------



## Jax (Feb 6, 2011)

"You can fly?!"

"No. Jump good."


----------



## .Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> "You can fly?!"
> 
> "No. Jump good."


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 6, 2011)

I remember this show. It was indeed epic...


----------



## titen96 (Feb 6, 2011)

i used to love watching it on cartoon network


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 6, 2011)

I loved the opening theme.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 6, 2011)

Samurai Jack >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Everything now on CN
Loved it as a kid


----------



## kjb1686 (Feb 6, 2011)

Samurai jack was one of the best shows on cartoon network i loved it along with dexters laboratory.  I also can't wait for the movie i don't know how good it will be but i still want to see it


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2011)

Every episode with the Scotsman was great.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 10, 2011)

I wished they made a final ep, I wanted to see how it ended (Even though it may be pretty obvious)


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 10, 2011)

Samurai Jack tops any of the shit that's on TV nowadays.


----------



## Langin (Feb 10, 2011)

Hate hate hate. Sorry but I did not like that series. it wasn´t my kind of series. I was like; Pokemon, Digimon and Yu-Gi-Oh!.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry for the bump because I didn't noticed this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On-Topic: Yeah, I remebered Samurai Jack when I always watch it when I was little. I always enjoy watching it, sometimes I used to copy Jack's moves. Then my brother laughs at me. Ah, those good times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It always makes me laugh when I remember that.


----------



## wasim (Mar 29, 2011)

i used to watch it !
it was there on CN ( cartoon network )
but now its not there


----------



## Nebz (Mar 29, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> i used to watch it !
> it was there on CN ( cartoon network )
> but now its not there


Last I knew, it was being aired on Boomerang these days but I'm not so sure since I haven't tuned into it in quite a while.

I remember Samurai Jack though... Never really cared for it until maybe last year when I crossed it after so many years. It was just one of those shows In the way of DBZ when I was younger.


----------

